# Multiple questions



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

Show my current issue is the water pump pulley and the crank pulley not lining up. Not even close. A little history I got the engine 20+ years ago Rebuilt it and it has been sitting on a pallet ever since. I finally found the car to put it in which is a 68. The engine has the 11 bolt water pump and is stamped XH and 9790071 When I looked them up there were two options for the year one was a 68 and the other was a 69 To my understanding the water pump changed from the 8 Bolt to the 11 Bolt between 68 and 69. My water pump pulley number is 9786819 and it is stamped with an XF. I guess my question is what is wrong here? Is it my water pump or the pulley or the crank pulley? Also not only are they misaligned as far as the belt goes but One seems to be too big I’m just not sure which one. I would love to send a picture but I prefer to keep the conversation on the alignment and not on my teenage mistake in engine paint color being off. The other issue is that I need to face my fears and finally ask about my heads. I spent the money on having the valve guides and seats done. They are stamped 16 I do not recall ever hearing anybody mention them as desirable so how bad are they? 
Thanks for reading and for your help.


----------



## Sick467 (Oct 29, 2019)

Your water pump pulley is 70 or older since it starts with the "97". 71 and newer starts with a "48". Your water pump pulley is suspect for sure. Do you have the crank pulley numbers?

Hopefully O52 sees your thread, he's sharp on this topic!

I wouldn't worry about your engine color with regards to posting photos. You might gets some rib jabs in fun, especially if it is orange, but this place really respects "your car...your choice".


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

I will go down right now and check the numbers on the crank pulley


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

Ok there are two. One is a double belt with a number 481038 YB, The other is a single belt 480509 somewhere I read about the single being a ad on accessory belt for something


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Does the car have Air Conditioning?


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

No


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Your engine is a 68 350 HP 400 from a Grand Prix. The 16 Heads are probably from this engine. There were two types of 16 heads, small valve from 1970 and big valve from 68. The 68 heads are as good as with any non RA II or IV head.

Your water pump pulley is from a 68 Pontiac without A/C, the crankshaft pulley is from a 71-79 Pontiac with A/C. A big mis-match for cooling purposes. The third single belt pulley is used for the A/C compressor. Toss it or give away if you don't plan to use A/C.
You need a 9790846 Crankshaft pulley to make things right if...

_All 68 models have the 8 bolt water pump. Beginning of 69 production this was changed to an 11 bolt pump with a new timing cover. And... There were two different water pumps in 69. A short and long. _

So if you feel lucky, you have the correct water pump and all you need is to add the correct crankshaft pulley. Scott (blk69judge) should drop in and provide more info since he has more intimate knowledge than I do regarding the water pumps


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Heres the chart for 68, early 69 pulleys


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

Awesome so I also read that the 68 and Earlier tended to have more cooling issues than they did after they switched the water pump so would it be better to keep the 11 bolt water pump on it as opposed to going back to a 68 style pump


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The 11 bolt pump and timing cover is a better design in regards to engine cooling but nothing wrong with the 8 or 11 bolt if assembled correctly with the proper divider plate to pump impeller gaps.


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

Perfect I’ll leave it as it is And focus on a new crank pulley. I kind of expected it to be the crank pulley due to it being about a quarter of an inch away from the steering arm but wasn’t sure if they made that clearance just really close or not. Thank you very much for everybody’s help


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh my .........
great info again Ed !

here is what I see ....
you have a couple options ,,,,

first we need to see your power steering pump n brackets ...
and its pulley number because that comes into alignment game

I also feel its a 68 with the 16 heads ,,, XH is 69 also but different headcasts
as stated above by sick467 and Ed you have a 69 up timing cover 
and to be specific its probably a 72 n newer with the large timing tab
no problem

it looks like you have the common 4.5" waterpump .. measure from gasket out to the front of the hub

the water pump pulley is not going to work with your timing cover

so again we need to see your power steering pump n brackets
then we can have fun with pulleys

Scottt


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

Mercury Blue. Welcome back to the forum. . Thanks for posting it helps every one. Allot more mismatched pieces out there


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

1ST Timer said:


> Show my current issue is the water pump pulley and the crank pulley not lining up. Not even close. A little history I got the engine 20+ years ago Rebuilt it and it has been sitting on a pallet ever since. I finally found the car to put it in which is a 68. The engine has the 11 bolt water pump and is stamped XH and 9790071 When I looked them up there were two options for the year one was a 68 and the other was a 69 To my understanding the water pump changed from the 8 Bolt to the 11 Bolt between 68 and 69. My water pump pulley number is 9786819 and it is stamped with an XF. I guess my question is what is wrong here? Is it my water pump or the pulley or the crank pulley? Also not only are they misaligned as far as the belt goes but One seems to be too big I’m just not sure which one. I would love to send a picture but I prefer to keep the conversation on the alignment and not on my teenage mistake in engine paint color being off. The other issue is that I need to face my fears and finally ask about my heads. I spent the money on having the valve guides and seats done. They are stamped 16 I do not recall ever hearing anybody mention them as desirable so how bad are they?
> Thanks for reading and for your help.


Just playing devils advocate, but if you rebuilt this engine 20 years ago, I would at the least be filling the cylinders with ATF or Marvel, pulling the intake and valley and pouring oil all over the cam, turning the oli pump by hand, and then rotating the engine by hand. Assuming that your seals didn't all die, your lube wouldve surely dried up.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Was the engine was all taped off and wrapped in plastic? If so, then your contaminants and degradation would be a lot lower.


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

armyadarkness said:


> Just playing devils advocate, but if you rebuilt this engine 20 years ago, I would at the least be filling the cylinders with ATF or Marvel, pulling the intake and valley and pouring oil all over the cam, turning the oli pump by hand, and then rotating the engine by hand. Assuming that your seals didn't all die, your lube wouldve surely dried up.


Definitely part of the plan


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

armyadarkness said:


> Was the engine was all taped off and wrapped in plastic? If so, then your contaminants and degradation would be a lot lower.


Yes it was aluminum taped and wrapped and stored in a climate controlled storage. But still will be opened up and inspected before starting.


----------



## 1ST Timer (Jul 22, 2016)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> oh my .........
> great info again Ed !
> 
> here is what I see ....
> ...


It didn’t have power steering. I plan to add it but I got this one off a la mans


----------

